# Seleccionar amplificador para 8 altavoces



## juansancas (May 11, 2009)

Hola, 
Tengo que seleccionar un amplificador para 8 altavoces conectados en paralelo con las siguientes características: 
Nº altavoces: 8 
Potencia(RMS):6W/ud. 
Impedancia=8 Ω /ud. 
Tensión=100V 

-¿Qué potencia necesitaría de amplificador 6*8=48 W (RMS)? 
-¿Que tipo de canal: de 2 canales o 4 canales? ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre uno y otro? 

¿Cuál sería el consumo eléctrico (W), del amplificador y de los altavoces? 

Gracias


----------



## Mandrake (May 14, 2009)

Si la conexión es directa (sin crossover), entonces:


Puedes conectar los 8 parlantes a un solo amplificador de 48 vatios; es necesario que la carga minima del amplificador sea de 1 ohm (no es un valor estandar o comercial).
Puedes conectar grupos de 4 parlantes a 2 amplificador de 24 vatios, cada uno; en este caso, es necesario que la carga minima de cada amplificador sea de 2 ohm (tampoco es un valor estandar o comercial).
O puedes conectar grupos de 2 parlantes a 4 amplificador de 12 vatios, cada uno; en este caso, es necesario que la carga minima de cada amplificador sea de 4 ohm (este si es un valor estandar o comercial, por ejemplo el TDA2008).

Usted decide. . .


----------



## Dano (May 14, 2009)

Es difícil un amplificador para tan baja impedancia, si es muy necesario que los altavoces estén todos en paralelo pues sigue el consejo de man05drake.

Si tiene la posibilidad de cambiar la configuración podrías usar esta que te presento en la foto adjunta.

Te va a quedar una impedancia total por canal de 8Ω, sería algo normal, cualquier amplificador soporta esa impedancia tranquilamente.

Saludos


----------

